# Problem mit WLAN: PC friert ein



## IggyPop (10. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe folgendes Problem, seit ich ein WLAN eingerichtet habe und über das Drahtlosnetzwerk eine ständige Internetverbindung habe (T-DSL): 

nach unregelmäßigen Abständen friert mein PC einfach ein, zu sehen ist dann, dass die WLAN-Verbindung getrennt ist (in der WinXP-Symbolleiste). Das Bild, die Maus, etc friert plötzlich mitten im betrieb ein, es hilft dann nur noch ein Neustart... 

Das ganze tritt erst seit der Installation und Einrichtung des WLAN auf.

Mein System:
Athlon XP 1600+
ECS K7S5A
512 MB SDRAM
RADEON 9600Pro
Realtek Netzwerkkarte
Foxconn PCI WLAN Card
Router: SMC Barricade (SMC2804WBR V.2)

Weiß jemand Rat? Windows XP SP2 habe ich bereits neuinstalliert, das hat das Problem aber nicht behoben. Kann es an der Konfiguration des WLAN liegen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Iggy


----------

